# Meguiars NXT All Metal Polish - help?



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi All, 

Not sure why but impuslivly bough this product today.

Anyone used it before?

This OK to use on Chrome plasticy trim on a Ford? The Alloys and tail pipe?

Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Wouldnt use it on plastic chrome there is a cleaner out there for that but on other stuff its great. Takes a while on heavy build up but leaves a nice finish :thumb:


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

kempe said:


> Wouldnt use it on *plastic chrome there is a cleaner out there for that* but on other stuff its great. Takes a while on heavy build up but leaves a nice finish :thumb:


Cheers Mate..

Any recommendations?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

autosol have a chrome coated plastic polish..
check google/ebay/the traders here for it


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> autosol have a chrome coated plastic polish..
> check google/ebay/the traders here for it


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

kempe said:


> Wouldnt use it on plastic chrome there is a cleaner out there for that but on other stuff its great. Takes a while on heavy build up but leaves a nice finish :thumb:


Just to confirm then... this stuff is OK on standard ford alloys and the tail pipe?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't use it lacquered alloys myself. It's more for bare metal is it not?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry, just read the description on Shiearama there and it does say 'all wheels'...

I'd still be pretty dubious myself as to whether this is safe or not...


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Sorry, just read the description on Shiearama there and it does say 'all wheels'...
> 
> I'd still be pretty dubious myself as to whether this is safe or not...


Also little worried...

However another description suggesting it will be ok:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/meguiars-nxt-generation-all-metal-polysh.php?cPath=24



> As All Metal Polysh cleans, it leaves a protective coating over the metal to fight corrosion and environmental degradation. The Engineered Synthetic Polymers shield the metal from moisture and contaminants to prevent future damage.
> 
> Use Meguiars All Metal Polysh on metal and chrome plated exhaust pipes, grills, wheels, and trim. Also use this polish to keep your bike components clean and shiny. It also works on all aluminium, brass, copper, silver, and other bright work components.
> 
> ...


Seems to suggest I can use it on the plasticky chrome trim on Fords also?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Says on Polished Bliss - "Meguiar's NXT All Metal Polysh is an advanced metal polish that cleans and protects stainless steel exhausts, chrome wheels, chrome air intakes *and all other bare metal surfaces*. Microscopic Diminishing Abrasive Technology (MDAT) removes built-up oxidation, tarnishing and staining faster and more safely than traditional abrasive polishes, while new anti-corrosive agents lock in the shine and protect against the elements."

This suggests it's not for painted surfaces i.e. lacquered wheels.

It's an abrasive and strong cleaner billed as a metal polish, there's no way I'd be putting it on my paint.

Edit - Hope Mr Polished Bliss is OK with me half-inching his text....
Mods - If I've broken the rules. please let me know and I'll shift it.


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Says on Polished Bliss - "Meguiar's NXT All Metal Polysh is an advanced metal polish that cleans and protects stainless steel exhausts, chrome wheels, chrome air intakes *and all other bare metal surfaces*. Microscopic Diminishing Abrasive Technology (MDAT) removes built-up oxidation, tarnishing and staining faster and more safely than traditional abrasive polishes, while new anti-corrosive agents lock in the shine and protect against the elements."
> 
> This suggests it's not for painted surfaces i.e. lacquered wheels.
> 
> ...


Thanks - looks like I've bought a product just for the tile pipes then LOL


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The PB is very similar to Meguiars own, so I reckon forget the other that say it's safe and go with the manufacturer (as always really)

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/228

Quite misleading on some other sites I must say...


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> The PB is very similar to Meguiars own, so I reckon forget the other that say it's safe and go with the manufacturer (as always really)
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/228
> 
> Quite misleading on some other sites I must say...


Thanks. That link suggests it's all ok then even on the plastic bits! Damn thing LOL.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

Megs NXT metal polish is great stuff, but as mentioned I would only use it on tailpipes, door kick plates, and under-bonnet brightwork. Most definitely not your shiny laquered alloy wheels


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Do not use this on paint or metals/alloys with a clear coat finish!


----------

